# Rollover Effekte



## Maik (19. März 2001)

Hallo!

Ich würde für meine Page gerne die Buttons mit Rollover Effekten versehen, aber ich weis nicht wie man das mit PS macht. Ich hab die Version 5.0.

Danke schon im Voraus.

Cu Maik
Scorpion@cheatandmore.de

---------------------
http://www.maikdeutsch.cjb.net


----------



## Nils Hitze (20. März 2001)

**Seufz**

Kann dazu bitte mal jemand ein Einsteigertutorial machen ?

1. Du machst mit Photoshop keine Rolloverbuttons,
   sondern nur die Grafiken. Den Rollovereffekt
   machst du mit Dreamweaver oder einem WYSIWYG
   Editor. (Meybohm : Phase 5)

2. Bau dir in PS zwei verschiedene Grafiken mit der
   selben Größe und Auflösung. Exportiere sie über 
   'Für Web speichern' als Gif oder Jpg-Datei.

3. In Dreamweaver : Und hier muss jemand anderes 
   bitte übernehmen, weil ich ab hier keine Ahnung
   mehr vom genauen Handling habe. Sorry.

Bitte nicht böse sein. Wir hatten dieselbe Frage
schon ziemlich häufig und daher. Sorry.

Pfote, Kojote

P.S. Quentin, Klon .. übernimmt jemand ?


----------



## Maik (20. März 2001)

*Habs geschaft*

Danke!

Ich hab es geschaft ein Rollover-Effekt zu erstellen.
Danke nochmals. :|


Cu Maik
Scorpion@cheatandmore.de


----------

